

Best Google OS Analysis? The Real Dan Lyon's Fake Steve Jobs - wiks
http://blog.topix.com/archives/000237.html

======
devmonk
Chris Tolles and Dan Lyons have it wrong here.

Chrome stats still growing (according to w3cschools, Jan 2010 was 10.8% and
Sept 2010 was 17.3%), even though I don't use it:

<http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp>

Logitech Revue will use Chrome:

[http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Companion-Google-Keyboard-
Con...](http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Companion-Google-Keyboard-
Controller/dp/B0040QE98O/)

AdMob stated in April that Android passed iOS in web traffic:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/27/admob-android-passes-
iphone...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/27/admob-android-passes-iphone-web-
traffic-in-u-s/)

And everything you read these days has Android being a significant competitor:

<http://mashable.com/2010/07/22/android-iphone-os-stats/>

More stats on iOS and Android:

<http://chitika.com/research/>

